# Will anything eat staghorn algae?



## ylot77 (Feb 11, 2008)

My adult siamese algae eater seems to like it, maybe even prefer it over his algae wafers.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Ammonia,ammonium triggers staghorn.. I'd check your bio-load and filter.

ps. nothing eats staghorn that I know of.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have two siamese algae eaters. After introducing them to a tank that had a bit of staghorn on plants near the surface, no more staghorn algae.


----------



## ylot77 (Feb 11, 2008)

Also, I just noticed that after I added 6 ghost shrimp to my tank, all of my staghorn algae was gone. Could be coincidence, could be the shrimp ate whatever the SAE was eating and forced it to eat the staghorn, could be something else. But it happened.


----------

